# Tip-Ups ?????



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I was doing some surfing and came across the "Slammer". To me it looks like a rod holder with a flag system to let you know when you have a fish. Would these be considered a tip-up by Ohio regs? Seems like a legsl way to fish 8 rods to me?

http://www.slammertipup.com/

Scott


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I would say it may be cosidered a tip up just by the wording:

Slammer Tip-Ups work with a rod and we now offer our 2008 Okuma Slammer Tip-Up Rod (sold seperately) along with our Folding Solar Hole Cover designed exclusively for use with Slammer Tip-Ups


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

the Slammer is fished with rod and reel.I highly doubt the game warden would classify it as a tip-up.The Slammer is an automatic hook setter, your still using a rod and reel to pull the fish in ...........Mark


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah its just the same as using a rod.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys,

After reading this post I was curious about the answer. I wrote to the ODNR and this is what they said;

Mr. Janke,

According to the Ohio Administrative Code, below is the legal definition
of a "tip-up". It is difficult to tell from the link you sent, but it
would appear that the device you refer to will meet the description, as
it raises a flag when the fish is biting or is hooked. I would
encourage you to read the definition and make a determination based on
your knowledge of the device and the section quoted below.

1501:31-1-02 Definition of terms.
(QQQ) "Tip-up" means a device consisting of a hook and line attached to
a spring or other device which is capable of raising a small flag or
other signaling device when a fish is biting or is hooked.

Wildinfo-law


-----Original Message-----

Sent: Monday, December 08, 2008 3:31 PM
To: Wildinfo
Subject: Comments from users




To whom it may concern,


I have a matter that needs clarification. In the regulations, it
says that ice anglers are permitted to fish 6 tip-ups and 2 rods. Can
you define a tip-up for me? Does the legal definition apply to the
following devise?

http://www.slammertipup.com/

Any help in this matter is greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


You decide for yourselves if it meets the description.

Wes


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Wes, looks like I am going to order a 10 pack


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Works the same as the "automatic fisherman" , Ive seen a post on here or iceshanty.com about it but now cant find it for some reason.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

our ice fishing regs had to have been written in the 50's and never updated. 



> I would
> encourage you to read the definition and make a determination based on
> your knowledge of the device and the section quoted below.


heres my determination:

what happens when you take the rod out and fight/land the fish? are you holding a tip up in your hand? no. youre holding a third rod (or fourth through eighth) if someone wants to use 8 rods on a technicality.... i guess the laws the law.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardwaterfan......your the "TECH" guy that I'd bet (well close to) the farm on. How fast would/could a guy carry over one of the two rods that he was legally jiggin with and replace the one he removes(from the Slammer) as he does battle with say a 5 lb. walleye. All the while, trying to keep the two lines from being entangled and still represent the original concept of two fishable rods and 6 tip-ups............and not appear to have three rods and 5 tip-ups as you pointed out.....or would it be better to attach the rod to the "SLAMMER"........by way of modification .......I.E. brackets/staples/clamps and just pickup the whole damn thing and fight the fish after it was tripped....I guess that was why you pointed out also "WHERE IS THE BOUNDRY OF TECNICALITY......and who will be the first one to test those waters in the courts...As you say also, the laws are antiquated (even if by only) a few years......Thats why it's important for guys to bring up such things as this ( as quickly as things can change)so that it helps keep our law makers up to snuff doing their jobs........and not just leaving things up to total interpretation..... JON Sr. Things like this, make me really need to get get out and "GO FISHIN"....Where's my poles.....no Slammers for me today....ain't got the extra money....if the game warden got up on the wrong side of the bed this mornin............and hands me a ticket.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i would just add to the definition of what a tip-up is. a true tip up has no flexible rod, no drag, and the fish is hand-lined. just add more detail on what a true tip up is. in my opinion a slammer is not only a normal rod and reel but its even hooks the fish for you. 

looking at the wishy-washy, take-no-responsibility response from the ODNR, i would guess the reponder has never even seen a tip-up or understands the intent of the law at all. 

and while im at it the law requiring your name and address on a flip shanty is stupid.


----------

